

Looking for a Co-Founder - ajv523

In the early stages of a start up and looking for a developer/co-founder. Can be either part time or full time, but would like to bring someone on the team. We are creating the first a completely unique social media game. Please email for more information: andrew.vassallo1359@gmail.com
======
rzb
Where are you located?

